
Show HN: Bookself – The Social Reading App - mscherrer
https://bookself.app
======
mscherrer
As almost everything about Goodreads is broken
([https://onezero.medium.com/almost-everything-about-
goodreads...](https://onezero.medium.com/almost-everything-about-goodreads-is-
broken-662e424244d5)), readers do not have a great platform to discover,
recommend and discuss books while authors lack a good channel to interact with
their readers.

Readers hack other social platforms like #bookstagram on Instagram, #booktube
on YouTube, recommend books on Twitter or move the discussion to Reddit. But
these platforms are not built for books.

This is why we built Bookself.app. Currently we are a drop in replacement for
Goodreads and over the coming months we are launching premium audiobook and
ebook content to the app with a new, more flexible pricing model for digital
books.

In the meantime, join the book club and let us know all your feedback!

